# Going back to our little grass shack on Kauai



## bowmore (Jul 19, 2020)

In anticipation of a vaccine by year's end, we booked our favorite condo on Kauai for 18 days. Using FF miles, it is only costing us $22 for us to fly Business Class both ways
Also, as repeat lodgers at the condo, they gave us 10% off . That more than pays for the flight., and almost pays for the groceries we will buy.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jul 19, 2020)

bowmore said:


> In anticipation of a vaccine by year's end, we booked our favorite condo on Kauai for 18 days. Using FF miles, it is only costing us $22 for us to fly Business Class both ways


Do you have room for one more?


----------



## bowmore (Jul 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Do you have room for one more?


If you weigh less than 70 pounds and can fit in our suitcase you can come LOL


----------



## jujube (Jul 19, 2020)

"I Wanna Go Back to my Little Grass Shack in Kealakekoa, Hawaii"


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 19, 2020)

At least it's booked as a done deal for March with something to look forward to even if if it doesn't really happen. It's way better to have something to dream about for the future rather than to see the future so bleak. It's just so tough for any of us to find hope for a normal future life. Hope and Faith are powerful words, not to mention feelings.


----------



## oldman (Jul 20, 2020)

I flew into Kauai many times when I flew for United. Beautiful island and the smell is unbelievable with all the wonderful flora. Golfing is good too.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 20, 2020)

This is a little background for planning this trip back to Hawaii for March 2021.

This last March we had a round trip 16 day cruise booked for March 13th (a Friday) out of Los Angeles, and our cruise was canceled only three days 
before we sailed because of the Covid. We could have so easily been on that ship and stuck on a floating Petri dish as so many people were on all the other ships at sea.

 It was so horribly scary for cruisers like we were. I say "were" because after 17 cruises in 12 years, I don't think I'll ever cruise again. In fact, I don't think the cruise industry will recover for many years because of it. I'm so thankful for all those wonderful trips we had at sea, including the same Hawaii trip we did in 2018, but I'm done.


----------



## Duster (Jul 20, 2020)

bowmore said:


> In anticipation of a vaccine by year's end, we booked our favorite condo on Kauai for 18 days. Using FF miles, it is only costing us $22 for us to fly Business Class both ways
> Also, as repeat lodgers at the condo, they gave us 10% off . That more than pays for the flight., and almost pays for the groceries we will buy.



That sounds so wonderful! You're gonna have a great time! Look out for the chickens and mongooses.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 20, 2020)

Duster said:


> That sounds so wonderful! You're gonna have a great time! Look out for the chickens and mongooses.


I like all the wild chickens on the island but those roosters have to go! Bowmore threw a rock at one under our bedroom window at 4 AM  but he was right back there the next morning.

I've never seen a mongoose on Kauai as they are rare there, but the rest of the islands have them. Sadly, they were brought to the islands in the 1800's to control the rat infested plantations. Now they are no longer wanted or needed and eat the endangered native birds. 

There's only one snake native to Hawaii, and it's blind, not poisonous, and the size of a large earth worm.


----------



## Duster (Jul 21, 2020)

You are correct! The mongooses are on the other islands.  My mistake.
I've seen a number of them on Maui.
I tried to get "Hawaiian Chicken" at restaurants on Kauai and was told they didn't have any chicken. I pointed out several colorful ones running around the grounds.  It didn't help.
Never did find anyone serving "Hawaiian Chicken" there.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 21, 2020)

Duster said:


> You are correct! The mongooses are on the other islands.  My mistake.
> I've seen a number of them on Maui.
> I tried to get "Hawaiian Chicken" at restaurants on Kauai and was told they didn't have any chicken. I pointed out several colorful ones running around the grounds.  It didn't help.
> Never did find anyone serving "Hawaiian Chicken" there.


Probably because the locals wouldn't admit to eating wild chickens.   I hear they are as tough as a boot. If you're interested in Hawaiian Chicken at home, I've used this delicious recipe many times although hardly any pineapple is exported from there anymore.  Most of the USA pineapple comes from Central America now.
Actually, I prefer using thighs for this recipe, but it's all up to you.
https://damndelicious.net/2015/08/06/hawaiian-chicken-and-pineapple/print/


----------



## 911 (Jul 22, 2020)

Without having to look it up, I remember someone telling me one time that a person can get a free parcel of land in Hawaii, if they live on it. Anyone know if that's true or not?


----------



## Duster (Jul 22, 2020)

That looks like a great recipe!  Thank you!  The more you talk about Hawaii, the more I want to go back. 
We stay in condos right on the ocean and have some wonderful memories of our time spent there. Paradise realized.


----------



## StarSong (Jul 22, 2020)

@bowmore and @Kayelle.  Are you married or related to one another?


----------



## PamfromTx (Jul 22, 2020)

I also would love to go back to Hawaii.  I visited Oahu and Molokai in 1982.  Beautiful islands.


----------



## Duster (Jul 22, 2020)

911 said:


> Without having to look it up, I remember someone telling me one time that a person can get a free parcel of land in Hawaii, if they live on it. Anyone know if that's true or not?


We looked into buying a condo on Maui a few years ago.   What we found said that a non native Hawaiian could not own land, only lease it during their lifetime.  The ownership rights are supposed to revert back to Hawaii on the owner's death.  We decided that all that sounded complicated and maybe we'd just rent a condo when we visited.

If what you're saying is so, about the free land, it may only apply to native Hawaiians.  I've never heard about it, one way or another.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 22, 2020)

StarSong said:


> @bowmore and @Kayelle.  Are you married or related to one another?


Hi StarSong.  Bowmore and I married on the island of Santorini Greece in 2007.

Here's a picture of us before take off over Kauai in a red Snoopy biplane.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 22, 2020)

Sorry about the flub with so many pictures. I can't seem to figure out how to edit two of them out of there.
Haaaa!! I did it!!


----------



## 911 (Jul 22, 2020)

Duster said:


> We looked into buying a condo on Maui a few years ago.   What we found said that a non native Hawaiian could not own land, only lease it during their lifetime.  The ownership rights are supposed to revert back to Hawaii on the owner's death.  We decided that all that sounded complicated and maybe we'd just rent a condo when we visited.
> 
> If what you're saying is so, about the free land, it may only apply to native Hawaiians.  I've never heard about it, one way or another.


What I posted is just something that was told to me a few years back. It sounded kind of impossible, but you gotta' check it out. I also heard there are some states or cities here in the U.S. that also offer free land, so long as you build and live on it. Something about a thing called the Homestead Act.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 22, 2020)

911 said:


> What I posted is just something that was told to me a few years back. It sounded kind of impossible, but you gotta' check it out. I also heard there are some states or cities here in the U.S. that also offer free land, so long as you build and live on it. Something about a thing called the Homestead Act.


I found this 911...........I was curious too.

The Hawaiian Homestead qualifications are as follows: 
You must be at least 18 years of age

You must be native Hawaiian, defined by HHCA as "any descendant of not less than one-half part of the blood of the races inhabiting the Hawaiian Islands previous to 1778." This is often referred to the "blood quantum" level of at least 50% native Hawaiian.
While the application and proof of eligibility is undoubtedly a complicated process, we encourage you to persevere to take advantage of one of the most substantial benefits afforded to native Hawaiians!


----------



## 911 (Jul 23, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> I found this 911...........I was curious too.
> 
> The Hawaiian Homestead qualifications are as follows:
> You must be at least 18 years of age
> ...


Darn. That eliminates me.


----------



## Kayelle (Jul 23, 2020)

911 said:


> Darn. That eliminates me.


You're under 18 ?


----------



## 911 (Jul 23, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> You're under 18 ?


I wish. I'm not native Hawaiian.


----------



## oldman (Sep 27, 2020)

Here is one of my favorite pictures that I took while climbing Diamondhead on Waikiki Beach. It's looking down from maybe 3/4ths the way up the side of the mountain and looking down on the beach.


----------



## hollydolly (Sep 27, 2020)

Kayelle said:


> Hi StarSong.  Bowmore and I married on the island of Santorini Greece in 2007.
> View attachment 114718
> Here's a picture of us before take off over Kauai in a red Snoopy biplane.


awww love that photo, such fun, .. and Santorini is a place we've been many times. Couldn't be more romantic for a wedding


----------



## oldman (Sep 27, 2020)

This is a picture of a Lighthouse (I don't believe it is in use anymore, but who knows?) along the Pacific.


----------



## oldman (Sep 27, 2020)

Here are some cool looking Outriggers (canoes).


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Oct 5, 2020)

@Kayelle...I'd actually rather see a regular looking snake (not in person tho) than a worm.  I hate those things...they give me the creeps. I can't even stand to say the word.  Seriously!!   But regarding the trip....NICE!


----------

